# gentoo vs archlinux vs slackware

## alessandro95

salve a tutti . volevo sapere e togliermi una curiosità , ho scelto di installare una di queste 2 grandissime distro linux , ma quale?

chi è che mi può dire la differenza tra arch e gentoo ?

io cercavo una distro sicura , stabile , scattante e velocissima , personalizzabile quanto voglio .

poi vorrei chiedere , è meglio il gestore pacchetti pacman o portege?

lo so che hanno due compiti diversi ,ma chiedevo se è meglio installare i pacchetti binari o da sorgente? quanto ci vuole per installare un pacchetto da srogente rispetto ad un binario?

è più veloce gentoo o arch?

poi ho sentito parlare su internet che gentoo da molti problemi , e devi tutti i giorni starci a combattere per compilare compilare e compilare.

ma è vero?

rispondete vi prego

----------

## k01

 *alessandro95 wrote:*   

> salve a tutti . volevo sapere e togliermi una curiosità , ho scelto di installare una di queste 2 grandissime distro linux , ma quale?

 

ma non dovresti aver già installato gentoo qualche mese fa?? O_o

 *alessandro95 wrote:*   

> chi è che mi può dire la differenza tra arch e gentoo ?

 

in parte ti sei già risposto da solo più avanti... entrambe forniscono una buona personalizzazione del sistema, la differenza principale è che una installa da pacchetti precompilati e l'altra invece compila tutto o quasi da sorgente

 *alessandro95 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> io cercavo una distro sicura , stabile , scattante e velocissima , personalizzabile quanto voglio .
> 
> 

 

insomma vuoi un po' tutto...

 *alessandro95 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> poi vorrei chiedere , è meglio il gestore pacchetti pacman o portege?
> 
> 

 

a parte che è portAge, è ovvio che se lo chiedi qui la risposta è sicuramente portage   :Razz: 

 *alessandro95 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> lo so che hanno due compiti diversi ,ma chiedevo se è meglio installare i pacchetti binari o da sorgente? quanto ci vuole per installare un pacchetto da srogente rispetto ad un binario?
> 
> 

 

beh, in teoria il compito è lo stesso... comunque dipende dal pacchetto, se stiamo parlando di openoffice, installandolo da binario si risparmia tipo il 95% del tempo, se si parla invece di un piccolo pacchetto come nano, il risparmio di tempo sarà del 10%. è ovvio che sulla stessa macchina l'installazione di un binario sarà sempre e comunque più veloce di una compilazione da sorgente

 *alessandro95 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> è più veloce gentoo o arch?
> 
> 

 

come ho appena detto, riguardo all'installazione sicuramente più veloce arch, per quanto riguarda il lancio dell'eseguibile una volta compilato, se gentoo è configurato bene, dovrebbe essere più veloce quest'ultimo

 *alessandro95 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> poi ho sentito parlare su internet che gentoo da molti problemi , e devi tutti i giorni starci a combattere per compilare compilare e compilare.
> 
> ma è vero?
> ...

 

a parte che ormai i computer sono sempre più potenti, e quindi ci mettono sempre meno tempo a compilare, i problemi maggiori si verificano all'inizio, quando uno è ancora inesperto, e non ha voglia di leggersi per bene la documentazione. successivamente si possono verificare problemi, ma sono un'occasione per risolverli e conoscere meglio linux  :Wink: 

ma cosa centra slackware con tutto ciò???

----------

## alessandro95

XD slackware mi sono sbagliato a segnarlo nella domanda.

comunque mille grazie .

ah , gentoo si l'ho installato , ma fin'ora non ho mai compilato un programma ho sempre fatto

```
emerge nomepacchetto
```

è per questo che ancora non ho capito le differenze tra queste due distribuzioni

----------

## Zizo

 :Very Happy: 

E secondo te con "emerge nomepacchetto" cosa stai facendo? Gli ebuild che compongono portage non sono altro che le istruzioni da far eseguire ad emerge per preparare, compilare ed installare un pacchetto.

----------

## ago

 *alessandro95 wrote:*   

> ah , gentoo si l'ho installato , ma fin'ora non ho mai compilato un programma ho sempre fatto
> 
> ```
> emerge nomepacchetto
> ```
> ...

 

Questa è un po' scandalosa....non ti sei mai chiesto perché su gentoo se devi installare roba tipo gcc,glibc,kdelibs,qt ci vogliono ore mentre su una debian-based un apt-get install ci mette pochi secondi?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## mrkrash

 *alessandro95 wrote:*   

> XD slackware mi sono sbagliato a segnarlo nella domanda.
> 
> ...
> 
> 

 

o forse, in cuor tuo, sapevi che anche la slackware è una delle più veloci anche se compilate per 486, ma comunque molto stabile e personalizzabile. (quest'ultimo punto è vero in base alla conoscenza ed all'esperienza che hai del sistema e dei pacchetti che ti interessano)

----------

## xdarma

 *alessandro95 wrote:*   

> volevo sapere e togliermi una curiosità , ho scelto di installare una di queste 2 grandissime distro linux , ma quale?

 

Non so quanto tempo tu abbia a disposizione per scegliere, ma perché non istallarle tutte e tre?

Mi spiego  meglio.

Se non devi scegliere in poco tempo puoi fare tutte le prove che vuoi, non è come come con windows o macosx: prendere o lasciare.

Hai installato *buntu e ti viene l'orticaria? La pialli e carichi OpenSuSE.

Anche il ramarro ti straccia i maroni? Disinfetti e ti spadelli Fedora.

Per non parlare delle derivate che moltiplicano ancor di più la scelta.

Tutto sommato ti basta una partizione per i dati che non vuoi perdere tra una installazione e l'altra e moooolto tempo a disposizione.

Pensalo come un corso su linux gratis  ;-)

Comincia con Slackware e ti imponi di mollarla dopo 2 settimane, ad Arch dedichi 4 settimane, a gentoo... un paio d'anni  :-D

Dopo puoi decidere obiettivamente.

E intanto hai imparato un sacco di cose e sai cosa vuoi.

Ovviamente parto dal presupposto che tu abbia tempo e curiosità  ;-)

 *alessandro95 wrote:*   

> rispondete vi prego

 

Lassa perdere la religgione che c'hai abbastanza casini coi compiuter  :-)

----------

## lucapost

xdarma +++

erano anni che non leggevo un risposta come questa.

----------

## marziods

xdarma... hai dimenticato Linux From Scratch... dopo gentoo ovviamente e tempo permettendo  :Razz: 

mandi mandi

----------

## xdarma

 *marziods wrote:*   

> xdarma... hai dimenticato Linux From Scratch... dopo gentoo ovviamente e tempo permettendo :P
> 
> mandi mandi

 

Nel mio caso, dopo lrs-linux e gentoo ho deciso che di source-based ne avevo provate abbastanza  ;-)

Ciao

----------

